# Mystery Engine (castings)



## PolskiFran (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
The pics are of steam engine castings my friend has. Some of the engine is partially finished, as you can see. There are no casting identification marks that I could see. The bore is 1 1/2", with 2" stroke (approx.). The engine would have a reversing gear that would mount to the bosses located on the main casting using the two eccentrics. It seems there are missing castings. Flywheel, outboard bearing stand, and possibly the base are missing. I've looked through the catalogs that I have and can not find anything that comes close. According to him the project may have been started in the late 1940's to early 50's.

Here are some pics:




































It is a fairly large engine. If you have seen anything like it in your travels let me know. Any help or leads would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey frank some engine > I have no idea whatit is but nice to see you checking in here.
Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 10, 2010)

Does have the look of a Tangye about it, this is the best pic I can gfind of a twin version

http://www.stationroadsteam.com/stock pages/2902/index.htm

https://vault1.secured-url.com/reeves2000/images/model/tangye.jpg

Jason


----------



## PolskiFran (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I do believe it could be a school project that was never finished. The casting quality seems very good. You don't see that smooth of a finish on castings lately.

P.S. Thanks for the welcome back Tin. Hope I can get something new finished for the show in January.

Frank


----------



## joy9393 (Oct 22, 2014)

The engine would have a reversing gear that would mount to the bosses located on the main casting using the two eccentrics. It seems there are missing castings. Flywheel, outboard bearing stand, and possibly the base are missing. I've looked through the catalogs that I have and can not find anything that comes close.


----------

